# What to put under an x-pen?



## sdrabbitlvr (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm moving my rabbits to an x-pen, and I'm wondering what I should put under the x-pen. They're litter trained, but I still want to protect the floors. So what do bunny owners suggest for under an x-pen? Cheap and works well, please? Thanks in advance. :blushan:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

Do they shred material? If not sheet. Do they eat carpet? If not area carpet.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 26, 2009)

Lowe's or Menards sell pre-cut vinyl for $20 or Coroplast. You can get that at a sign place. I just got a 4 x 8 sheet for $12.50. 

  April


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a giant industrial rug runner. The thick plastic sheets with spikes on the bottom that people put underneath office chairs so they'll roll around.


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2009)

Well if you don't worry about pretty, I actually suggest a sheet of plywood, or cardboard((which would need replacing every so often when they rip through it, also a plus to entertain the buns XD)). Vinyl or any smooth floors will give no traction to buns and they will slid around and possibly flip over((believe me, my buns done it on my wood floors from trying to run, it's not pretty or fun for either of you)). And carpet they would/could eat, as well as plastic; neither of which are very good.

Plywood would give him traction as well as protecting the floor. It would be kind of ugly, though.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 28, 2009)

I put cardboard down on top of my coroplast for traction.


----------



## BethM (Aug 29, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Lowe's or Menards sell pre-cut vinyl for $20 or Coroplast. You can get that at a sign place. I just got a 4 x 8 sheet for $12.50.
> 
> April


Wow! I was calling around today, and it looks like each sheet of Coroplast will run me $30. :shock:


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 29, 2009)

Coroplast can be expensive, it really depends on your area. Dunkin isn't in a x-pen, but I needed something protective for his NIC cage bottom since my room is carpeted. I use interlocking foam mats. They appear to be water proof, Dunkin's water bottle sometimes leaks and the mats don't absorb it. You have to be sure your bun isn't a compulsive chewer though. Dunkin is a rug digger but he leaves his mats alone.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lowe's or Menards sell pre-cut vinyl for $20 or Coroplast. You can get that at a sign place. I just got a 4 x 8 sheet for $12.50.
> ...


Holy Crap! I got a good deal then. LOl.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 29, 2009)

Another idea is to put down a tarp or big plastic tablecloth over your carpet, then something else on top of that.
Since Hazel is not a chewer, but she does have "accidents" sometimes, we use a tarp covered with a piece of carpet when we take her on visits.


----------



## petitlapin (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the idea of the interlocking foam mats, perhaps cardboard on top or a towel to discourage chewing.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a vinyl tablecloth (the kind you put under nice tableclothes to protect the table) under my bun's xpen. It's waterproof and easy to shake out or move (if I need to take him somewhere). He's not a big chewer so I haven't had a problem with it, but I'm sure many buns could destroy it if they wanted. I got mine for about $15.


----------



## killertheturtle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have an indoor/outdoor rug on top of a tarp. It was about $10 for a huge rug that I cut to fit and had extra to use other places.


----------

